# Any Daytona Beach Regency Resort-Diamond Resort owners here on TUG?



## Ray Sharpton (Aug 20, 2018)

Any Daytona Beach Regency Resort-Diamond Resort owners here on TUG?

I am a deeded owner at Daytona Beach Regency Resort under Diamond Resorts.  I am not allowed to see any availability online and I must always call.  I have been calling for months for availability at my home resort and there is one here and there.  Usually, only one reservation for the rest of the year because someone else canceled their reservation. 

It is very frustrating now to make reservations at my home resort compared to a couple of years ago.

They say if I pay the yearly fee and a fee for each reservation at Diamond Resorts "Destination Xchange", I can find plenty of rooms.  And they are right.  There are multiple reservations for almost every week from August to December 2018.

They say I could go to "Diamond Resorts Hotel" and buy a reservation.  And they are right.  There are multiple reservations for almost every week from August to December 2018.

Decades ago, I bought a two bedroom lock off deed for week 26 every year for $10,000.

I remember as a kid going to the same address when it was a "Holiday Inn Hotel" with a restaurant on the 11th, top floor.

Then years later it changed to a Howard Johnson Hotel.

At some point, maybe with Epic or Suntera timeshare they gutted each floor of all the hotel rooms and replaced them with one and two bedrooms lock off.  I remember it looked like a parking deck with all the walls and outside and inside missing.  They removed everything including the wiring and plumbing.  

That is why the rooms look a little odd on the inside with some living rooms or dining room having large support columns in strange places.  They had to redesign around some 22 hotel rooms to 9 one or two bedrooms lock off.

Now I can barely get any reservation at my deeded home resort for the whole year.   And when they do find one, they call me back and said sorry it was gone already.  

I probably would not have that problem if I would place an order online.  But Diamond Resorts won't allow that for a deeded owner unless I join Destination Xchange.

I guess at some point I won't be able to make any reservations.  I just don't know anymore.

I feel like I am the only one in my position having these issues for the past couple of years.

That is why I was wondering if any other Diamond Resort Daytona Regency Resort owners are out there on TUG.

I promise not to complain anymore.  I have just been so frustrated.   

Respectfully, Ray


----------



## Panina (Aug 20, 2018)

Ray Sharpton said:


> Any Daytona Beach Regency Resort-Diamond Resort owners here on TUG?
> 
> I am a deeded owner at Daytona Beach Regency Resort under Diamond Resorts.  I am not allowed to see any availability online and I must always call.  I have been calling for months for availability at my home resort and there is one here and there.  Usually, only one reservation for the rest of the year because someone else canceled their reservation.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Tug.  I am not an owner so I can’t address your concern but I did look your resort up and saw it was a member of Interval International.  If as you stated it is a fixed week 26 your week based on the travel demand index and rating of resort should have a high trading power.  It would require you to become a member of Interval International and pay a trade fee but you should be able to trade into wonderful resorts.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 20, 2018)

Try posting your complaint on the Diamond moderated forum: www.diamondresortsforums.com

Somebody knowledgeable from Diamond usually will answer your question directly without posting on the forum, or will answer it on the forum.


----------



## WBP (Sep 6, 2018)

Ray Sharpton said:


> Any Daytona Beach Regency Resort-Diamond Resort owners here on TUG?
> 
> I am a deeded owner at Daytona Beach Regency Resort under Diamond Resorts.  I am not allowed to see any availability online and I must always call.  I have been calling for months for availability at my home resort and there is one here and there.  Usually, only one reservation for the rest of the year because someone else canceled their reservation.
> 
> ...




I'd suggest that you consider doing at least two things:

(1) Join the "Diamond Resorts Owners Advocacy Group" on Facebook (I'd consider that a must do!);

(2) Join Gad and Noreen Liebmann, picketing in front of that Diamond House of Horrors. You can read about Gad and Noreen here:

http://insidetimeshare.com/fridays-letter-from-america-7/


----------



## Ray Sharpton (Sep 6, 2018)

Panina said:


> Welcome to Tug.  I am not an owner so I can’t address your concern but I did look your resort up and saw it was a member of Interval International.  If as you stated it is a fixed week 26 your week based on the travel demand index and rating of the resort should have a high trading power.  It would require you to become a member of Interval International and pay a trade fee but you should be able to trade into wonderful resorts.



Hi, Panina.  Thank you for your reply.  I used to be able to split my 2-bedroom lock-off and apply it to Interval International for two weeks together using a 1-bedroom and one studio.  Now Diamond Resorts has their own website and almost everyone uses points.  I can rarely find any availability for my home resort at Diamond Resorts Daytona Beach Regency.  Even though my contract says the 26th week, they changed it to a floating week.   

I can use the Diamond Resorts Hotel website and I can get whatever days that I want for a discounted daily rate.

After many hours with Diamond Resorts I was finally able to get two weeks in December.


----------



## Ray Sharpton (Sep 6, 2018)

artringwald said:


> Try posting your complaint on the Diamond moderated forum: www.diamondresortsforums.com
> 
> Somebody knowledgeable from Diamond usually will answer your question directly without posting on the forum, or will answer it on the forum.



Hi, artringwald.  Thank you for your reply and information.


----------



## Ray Sharpton (Sep 6, 2018)

WJS said:


> I'd suggest that you consider doing at least two things:
> 
> (1) Join the "Diamond Resorts Owners Advocacy Group" on Facebook (I'd consider that a must do!);
> 
> ...



Hi WJS.  Thank you for your reply.

I joined that Advocacy Group on Facebook.  And I saw the photo and article of the picketing, too.  Thank you.

It seems the majority of the group are from Europe and not the United States, which is okay.

It is amazing how many people are getting out of their Diamond Resorts timeshare on that site.

I still can't find any other owners at my resort, but I really appreciate you and everyone else's taking the time to respond to me.   Thank you.  Ray


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 7, 2018)

Ray Sharpton said:


> I joined that Advocacy Group on Facebook.  And I saw the photo and article of the picketing, too.  Thank you.
> 
> It seems the majority of the group are from Europe and not the United States, which is okay.
> 
> It is amazing how many people are getting out of their Diamond Resorts timeshare on that site.



Hmm. The Advocates group is not a European majority. There are two other facebook groups with a large proportion of Europeans, but 88% of the members in the Advocates group live in the US or Canada (I'm one of the admins of that group). What gives you the impression it is mostly European?


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2018)

We do not own DRI. My first question is did you pay your maintenance fees for this year?
Second question are you a member of DRI, The Club or are you a fixed week deed owner, who can exchange with II or RCI?  After you have pay an exchange fee with either II or RCI?


----------



## Ray Sharpton (Sep 7, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> Hmm. The Advocates group is not a European majority. There are two other facebook groups with a large proportion of Europeans, but 88% of the members in the Advocates group live in the US or Canada (I'm one of the admins of that group). What gives you the impression it is mostly European?



Hi, nuwermj.   Thank you for your reply.  I apologize.  I guess that for the brief time that I have been reading the Diamond Resorts Owners Advocacy Group that I thought most of the posters were not from the United States.  It was just the impression that I got from their posts.   I guess that I need to read more...ha.ha.ha.


----------



## Ray Sharpton (Sep 7, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> We do not own DRI. My first question is did you pay your maintenance fees for this year?
> The second question are you a member of DRI, The Club or are you a fixed week deed owner, who can exchange with II or RCI?  After you have pay an exchange fee with either II or RCI?





			
				pedro47 said:
			
		

> My first question is did you pay your maintenance fees for this year?


Yes, I usually pay promptly on the first of January each year.  But since you mentioned it, and after my research and issues trying to make reservations at my home resort, I am thinking about paying my maintenance fees before then in order to have a better chance of getting availability for the next year.




			
				pedro47 said:
			
		

> The second question are you a member of DRI, The Club or are you a fixed week deed owner, who can exchange with II or RCI?



Yes, I am a member of Diamond Resorts at https://member.diamondresorts.com.  I am not a member with points in the "The Club".   I do have a fixed week deed (Diamond Resorts calls this a floating week) and I can exchange with Interval International, but I don't think that I was able to ever join RCI with my ownership.

OWNERSHIP SUMMARY
Contract #            xxxxxxx
Description:          Daytona Beach Regency
Week Season:      26 Red (Diamond Resorts calls this a floating week)
Usage Frequency: Annual
Unit Type:            2 Bedroom Lockoff

I usually can call Diamond Resorts and I can split my 2 Bedroom Lockoff into a one bedroom and one studio.  Then I have Diamond Resorts make a two-week vacation using two separate units.

Sometimes I can add days called Diamond Resorts Bonus Time if I call 14-days before the day of arrival and there is availability.  I have done this several times before.  Two years ago, the charge was $65.00 for a Studio and $75.00 for a 1-Bedroom.

I have also recently discovered that I could buy nights from Diamond Resorts Hotel website.  As a Diamond Resorts owner, I am allowed to sign up for this site and get an additional discount similar to Trivago.  I still have to pay taxes and mandatory fees collected at the hotel.


----------

